# Prepping for the new mini ice age?



## zack6736 (Mar 13, 2016)

I never fed into the global warming scar tactics being put out there by the so called 'experts' that were nothing more than bull horns for the governments around the World that were pursuing an agenda. CO2 was never proven to even be a green house gas. 

I now believe it's a diversion to shift public awareness from the real danger facing humanity, a new mini ice age that is knocking on our door. The Ulysses spacecraft was launched in 1990 to orbit the sun and send back the data it collected until 2008 when it was decommissioned. That data along with core samples taken from the antartic shows the Earth is normally in an ice age. We are currently in a period of interglacial warming which is winding down as indicated by the data and samples. 

The energy output of the sun will decrease, causing a cooling of the Earth. Just prior to the energy decrease, there is a jump in energy and that's what has caused the short term warming. 

Phase one of the sun going into hibernative state began in 1998, close to the time the Mayan Calendar said that phase of time would end and a new phase would begin. Coincidence? We are now 45% into phase one and are seeing a dramatic drop off in solar flare activity, going 20 days at a time with NO solar flares at all. Phase one is forecast to last until about 2028-2030 when phase 2 kicks in. Phase 2 will last approx. 20 years and around 2050 is when the new mini ice age begins in earnest, or so is speculated. 

The sun runs in cycles and this new cycle has been named the 'Grand Solar Minimum'. The cycles run within larger cycles. Sun spot activity run in 11 year cycles, but these are in cycles that run hundreds of years, which are within cycles that run thousands. 

Point being, as the environment cools crops will fail d/t cold temperatures late into spring and early in fall. During the last mini ice age 300 years ago, the earth experienced years with no summer at all. Usually the end of the interglacial warm periods have caused empires to collapse, Chinese empires as well as the Roman empire are several that have had their demise at the end of warm periods history shows. It has been speculated that this may have also contributed to the disappearance of some of the south American civilizations, as they too were effected by the cooling climate. 

So from what I've read and watched, it is expected that crops will start being effected by 2020, two years to stock up before food starts becoming harder to obtain. There are many skeptics to this theory based on science, but the data is out there, one just needs to research on their own. So far, we are 500 years PAST due for the next major climactic cooling from decreased solar activity. One can doubt and deny all they want as many do and go on as if this interglacial warm period is the norm for our planet, but that's not what history shows. My personal opinion is that the government knows what's coming and wishes to keep the general public ignorant of it, allowing the elite and chosen to prepare for it.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Al Gore: global cooling is caused by global warming. If you a liberal that is making money on this global warming scam, you will figure out how this makes sense, how stupid do the liberals think we are?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been living in the mini ice age for the last 2 months. With that experience in mind don't waste your time trying to prepare, you won't survive it.


----------



## zack6736 (Mar 13, 2016)

To the elites we are cattle that must be controlled and culled when the time comes. That's the deep state run by the elites thoughts. Just my personal opinion. Hopefully President Trump will upset the apple cart.


----------



## zack6736 (Mar 13, 2016)

Millions won't, probably billions. What's the saying, 'The new norm.'


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

40 years late the Global cool scam was run in the 70's. When that failed they switched to global warming.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This info has been out for a few years, definitely interesting. I’m very happy in Winter months but everyone around me complains about the cold incessantly, I believe that even just a full year of Winter will make everyone lose their minds, nevermind the lack of food lol

Next time please use paragraphs if you don’t mind, would be much easier to read


----------



## zack6736 (Mar 13, 2016)

40 years is a blip in time when talking global and solar time lines. One fact I find interesting is the glaciers around the World are increasing in size. And as stated, we have the data from the Ulysses spacecraft which shows the decreased activity of the sun. Much more science than I can understand. 
One thing about it, my life will probably be over or damn close to it from old age by the time 2050 gets here. LOL


Smitty901 said:


> 40 years late the Global cool scam was run in the 70's. When that failed they switched to global warming.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

zack6736 said:


> I never fed into the global warming scar tactics being put out there by the so called 'experts' that were nothing more than bull horns for the governments around the World that were pursuing an agenda. CO2 was never proven to even be a green house gas. I now believe it's a diversion to shift public awareness from the real danger facing humanity, a new mini ice age that is knocking on our door. The Ulysses spacecraft was launched in 1990 to orbit the sun and send back the data it collected until 2008 when it was decommissioned. That data along with core samples taken from the antartic shows the Earth is normally in an ice age. We are currently in a period of interglacial warming which is winding down as indicated by the data and samples. The energy output of the sun will decrease, causing a cooling of the Earth. Just prior to the energy decrease, there is a jump in energy and that what has caused the short term warming. Phase one of the sun going into hibernative state began in 1998, close to the time the Mayan Calendar said that phase of time would end and a new phase would begin. Coincidence? We are now 45% into phase one and are seeing a dramatic drop off in solar flare activity, going 20 days at a time with NO solar flares at all. Phase one is forecast to last until about 2028-2030 when phase 2 kicks in. Phase 2 will last approx. 20 years and around 2050 is when the new mini ice age begins in earnest. The sun runs in cycles and this new cycle has been named the 'Grand Solar Minimum'. The cycles run within larger cycles. Sun spot activity run in 11 year cycles, but these are in cycles that run hundreds of years, which are within cycles that run thousands. Point being, as the environment cools crops will fail d/t cold temperatures late into spring and early in fall. During the last mini ice age 300 years ago, the earth experienced years with no summer at all. Usually the end of the interglacial warm periods have caused empires to collapse, Chinese empires as well as the Roman empire are several that have had their demise at the end of warm periods history shows. It has been speculated that this may have also contributed to the disappearance of some of the south American civilizations, as they too were effected by the cooling climate. So from what I've read and watched, it is expected that crops will start being effected by 2020, two years to stock up before food starts becoming harder to obtain. There are many skeptics to this theory based on science, but the data is out there, one just needs to research on their own. So far, we are 500 years PAST due for the next major climactic cooling from decreased solar activity. One can doubt and deny all they want as many do and go on as if this interglacial warm period is the norm for our planet, but that's not what history proves. My personal opinion is that the government knows what's coming and wishes to keep the general public ignorant of it, allowing the elite and chosen to prepare for it.


Thats really hard to read. Some kind of paragraphs would make it a better read Jus sayin.


----------



## zack6736 (Mar 13, 2016)

Edited. Will remember to write in paragraphs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Seems sort of difficult to prep for something that itself has such a long time span. By the time it's in full effect most of us will be dead of old age.

I suppose it could be considered prepping to pass on knowledge to the youth.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

It has been cold in the US last couple weeks meanwhile roads are melting in Australia it is so hot. The extremes are getting more extreme the global average temp continues to go up . It is only a couple degrees on the global average but that average is a result of averaging out -10 and 110 degree temperatures. For every local weather event / cold front that gives an area a couple days below zero there are events that bring other areas above 100 degrees. 

The message from scientist is the extremes will get more extreme the storms will be getting bigger more intense.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

zack6736 said:


> 40 years is a blip in time when talking global and solar time lines. One fact I find interesting is the glaciers around the World are increasing in size. And as stated, we have the data from the Ulysses spacecraft which shows the decreased activity of the sun. Much more science than I can understand.
> One thing about it, my life will probably be over or damn close to it from old age by the time 2050 gets here. LOL


 You miss the point . The world was going to end it was 100% fact ICE age would end the world and all life on it in our life time it was gospel. Taught in every school and college. And it was all man made Just as the current scam is. They did the same thing then they do now lied and used phony facts to try and sell it.
Oh and you missed the one about water levels in the Mid west never coming back by now we were suppose to have no water left. Great lakes were to be small puddles. Well water levels here now are at their historic highs.
Yes the world climate goes through changes. It is not man made nor is it effect by us we are just not that important. Government so called Science is guessing and selling what profits them. They have no idea.


----------



## zack6736 (Mar 13, 2016)

The run up though will bring increasing failed crops. I'm buying more super pail foods while it's available to supplement what will be available to purchase at the time.


Sasquatch said:


> Seems sort of difficult to prep for something that itself has such a long time span. By the time it's in full effect most of us will be dead of old age.
> 
> I suppose it could be considered prepping to pass on knowledge to the youth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zack6736 (Mar 13, 2016)

No, I get the point. Our climate is driven by the sun and it's cycles, as well as the cosmic winds. We have the ability to kill ourselves and bring about the end of the age as we know it a little bit faster, that's it. Life will find a way of surviving on this planet and the next ice age will erase the board and start fresh. 


Smitty901 said:


> You miss the point . The world was going to end it was 100% fact ICE age would end the world and all life on it in our life time it was gospel. Taught in every school and college. And it was all man made Just as the current scam is. They did the same thing then they do now lied and used phony facts to try and sell it.
> Oh and you missed the one about water levels in the Mid west never coming back by now we were suppose to have no water left. Great lakes were to be small puddles. Well water levels here now are at their historic highs.
> Yes the world climate goes through changes. It is not man made nor is it effect by us we are just not that important. Government so called Science is guessing and selling what profits them. They have no idea.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've read a lot about the coming mini ice age. My biggest prep has been to put on a heavy layer of fat to keep my warm.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I've read a lot about the coming mini ice age. My biggest prep has been to put on a heavy layer of fat to keep my warm.


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

There is a lot better chance of the mini ice age then any global warming happening. Been prepping since 2010 and will carry on in anticipation of the more likely coming ice age.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't buy into any of this crap about global warming or any such nonsense. Some days are warm, some days are hot, some days are cool and and some days are cold. I trust God that He knows what He is doing.

Oh, and don't litter.

Thanks,

Slippy :vs_wave:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have said it before. The earth is 4.5 billion years old. It's going to do what it's going to do despite puny man's efforts to the contrary. Me? I am waiting on the sun to explode. I'll need a cold 6 pack of beer for that.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I have said it before. The earth is 4.5 billion years old. It's going to do what it's going to do despite puny man's efforts to the contrary. Me? I am waiting on the sun to explode. I'll need a cold 6 pack of beer for that.


Ha, what do you now... I got my prep already completed for that. A lawn chair, cigar and a bottle of old Overholt. I just have to pick a nice spot to place myself when the time comes.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

The weather services, both MSM and the net can not predict the weather more then 2 or 3 days ahead with any accuuracy. All the Al Gore type predictions have been proven wrong including the flooding of the east and west coast cities. I do however think that the possibility of the mini ice age has a historical background that can be followed over the past several hundred years of record keeping.


----------



## Brexit (Jan 23, 2018)

we wll survive:vs_peace:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This article in Forbes is from may, 2013. But everything I've been able to check is true. Sorry, the article is too long to post.
https://www.forbes.com/forbes/welco....google.com/&referrer=https://www.google.com/


----------

